# Warning about fraudulent bank emails



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi i thought i'd let you all know that fraudulent bank emails are doing the rounds again.

I've received 3 in the last five weeks. It was shown as originating from [email protected] and then the name of the bank and has a link for you to  click on to confirm your online banking details, and that failure to do so will result in suspension of your account. Mine were all for Halifax, i am no longer an account holder with them and haven't been for four years but i still went to Halifax's website and reported the email Via a link on their hompage. Makes me wonder HOW and WHEN these fraudsters got the info that i banked with Halifax as i haven't banked with this bank for such a long time.

I urge anyone who receives such an email asking them to confirm their details not to do so but to contact the bank in question directly and report the email.

kay


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I've had these for months, including from banks i've never held an account with they get deleted straight away, not sure they always know you had an account with them as some I never have had


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

yes Halifax and abbey ones come to me but I don't bank with them either.  Also ups emails saying you have a parcel


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

oh I've never had the parcel one.

I get them from abbey and I only ever had an childs bank account with them when I was little.  So they would have to do some tracing to find me now married


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Ive been having these for months too, all in my junk box and from banks i have never even banked with   they just get deleted straight away


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

yeah I have been getting these too, apparently they can get your details from places like the comparisson sites for insurance etc. I have had them from lloyds, halifax, abbey (although says their old name of abbey national), RBS, yorkshire bank, HSBC, Alliance and leicester etc. They all go to my junk mail and I report them as the physhing (sp?) scam mail thing. I also get lots telling me I have won the lottery! I wish it were true.
I am also registered with tps for both calls and email but doesnt seem to bother them.

Corrina xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I keep winning some foreign lottery


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I keep winning random lotteries and also being asked if I will help someone scam the bank they work at!!    

I too have had the spam emails from banks but as they don't even have my name right they get deleted. I have never even banked with any of these companies!!


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Ive been getting these for months aswell, luckly they are banks i've never banked with, but i'm sure they've managed to catch some people out.

Thanks for letting people know about it

S x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I do get them for the one i do bank with and i do bank online but any bank massages just get ignored   im no sucker


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I have received two in the past few days reportedly from paypal but it looks like they are dodgy too as they want me to download some sort of guide and want it seems more info on me as I am "reaching my limit" (very unlikely what I spend).  Also they are saying they have deleted a cc from my account  which is also not true.


I sent them to the paypal security centre and they have confirmed that they are not from them but phishing ones...they looked really official so its pretty scary


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

oh I recieved a few of those, some saying that my paypal details needed updating and another saying I had bought something and it hadnt gone through. New it was a con as I dont have an ebay account and I dont have paypal!! They will try anything.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

The way to tell with Paypal or Ebay is that if they say "dear member" and not your actual name/user id then they are not real.

I imagine the same applies to banks too - they should have your name not "dear customer" and, crucially, if you don't online bank, logically how the heck do they know your email address? 
If you do on line bank, one way to get around this is to set up a separate email account to use for your online banking and use it only for that and nothing else. Then, that email address won't get farmed out everywhere else. You may still get the off random one come through but, on the whole, it should be safer. I have had a separate email account for my paypal and Ebay accounts for a long time now and, aside from the occasional replica watch offer or the invitation to improve my manhood, hardly ever get any spam in them.

C~x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I get a couple a week from "banks".  I just delete them. 

I did contact Nat West because I got a few pretending to be from them and I thought they should know - they were good and gave me an e-mail address to forward them to, but in the end it got so frequent that I gave up sending them on, I just deleted them.  

Sue


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Caz, the phishing emails did have my name in full, one both in the subject line and content and one just in the content.....


----------

